# Time delay relays



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Most would be surprised to know that ready mix plants run on a surprisingly large amount of TDR’s
I’m having trouble getting replacements for universal TDR’s like this one. Does anyone know of a source for these? My local suppliers want to sell me individual styles and I don’t want to carry that many with me.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Look at this link...
http://control.crouzet.com/syrelec-relays/


Your relays may no longer be produced, but, they may give you their replacement.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Did you call the phone number on the relay?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Call the number on the relay as Mike said and get the new model that replaces it.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Here ya go https://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Programmable-Controllers/MicroLogix-1100 :biggrin:


Or if you must, this one https://www.rke.com/tdr-universal-function-relay

The one @Bird dog posted would probably be identical.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Well calling the number on it would be too obvious, oops! The place I buy from is a AB dealer and if it isn’t AB, or I have a part number, I might as well forget it. 
I’ll hit the net tonight and see what I can find. 
Thanks to all.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

The call will either be forwarded to Crouzet (Birdogs link) or it will be 'no longer in service' :wink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's an ordinary octal repeat cycle timer. Nothing particularly special about it. If you want to stick with Crouzet for some reason, here's the replacement: https://www.alliedelec.com/crouzet-automation-88867155/70159469/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you want to change over to A-B because it's easier for you to buy, the relay part number will start with 700-HV. Not sure what your timing ranges are, but here's the configurator page to build the rest of the part number: https://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Relays-and-Timers/Repeat-Cycle-Timing-Relay#selection


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Thanks Shunk, the repeat cycle was the one that was giving me fits, the multi, not so much. The counter guy kept trying to sell me one with a single time dial. I tried to explain I needed independent control of on and off time to no avail. 
I use these in low recovery rate water wells to keep the pump from overcoming the well rate. The on time is shorter than the off time and I couldn’t get him to understand that. 
Thanks again.


----------

